# مسابقة لأحلى فنانين Christian Facebook timeline cover



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*سلام ونعمه

مسابقتنا المرة دى لل Christian Facebook timeline cover
طبعا كل اللى بيتعامل مع الفيس عارف انها بمقاسات معينة 
وباشكال مختلفة.

ودى تحت اشراف خدام قسم الصور المسيحية

*تاسونى
* vetaa

*باسون
*النهيسى

*وأنا ههههه
*ABOTARBO* 


*شروط التصميمات ...
*
1 - ياريت التصميمات تكون ذات طابع كنسى ومسيحى ...
2 - إضافة إسم الموقع 
www.arabchurch.com
3 - رفع الصور على مركز رفع منتدى الكنيسة رجاء.
4 - المصمم بامكانة يضيف اكثر من تصميم .


أخيــــــــــــراً

رجاء محبة الألتزام بشروط المسابقة​


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*أفكارك جميله الرب يباركك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Designer Raed (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممكن اشترك *​


----------



## Designer Raed (15 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2012)

حلو خالص 

منتظرين المزيد .......... عايزين شغل جامد


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2012)

فكره جميله جدا 

يا افكارك يا ابو تربو 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*فكرة حلوة جدا 
و ياريت فعلا يكون فى مجموعة كبيييييييرة لصور الــ Covers 
وطبعا الكام صورة اللى هحطهم خارج اطار المنافسة تماما :new6:
عشان مجموعة فاشلة  :mus13:
ومش بالمقاسات حتى :fun_lol:

*



*دول علشان بحب القبطى
*































​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2012)

تحفففففففففة يا تاسونى بجد

+ وهننتظر تانى مش بس دول


واتمنى الكل يشارك بنشاط 

آمين


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4475707612.jpeg










http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9064460583.jpeg








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9372463002.jpeg​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3924034694.jpeg​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6681895144.jpeg​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2012)

تصميمات راااائعه بتاعتكم كلكم....
 مشاركا معاااكم طببعا طبعا بتقيماتى ههههههههههههههه
 اشكرك ابو تاربو على المسابقا دى--


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9451528051.jpeg​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7451995760.jpeg​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8358683725.jpeg​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4475707612.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*طبعاً الصلب مكنش ضعف* .* يعنى الصلب مُنتهى التضحية والمحبة *

*المسيح جاء ليُصلب بإرادته  .. وقال بنفسة ...*
[Q-BIBLE]*
((  إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».
*[/Q-BIBLE]

+
+
*
شكراا للتصميم الرائع والتعليق الجميل ( الصلب مكنش ضعف ده حب ماينتهيش )*
*ألوان جميلة وتنسيق فوق الروعة 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك *

أنا هشارك :mus13: فى المسابقة بالروح :fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8003081218.jpeg​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~






~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~






​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8003081218.jpeg​



*لا تخافوا *.................

*من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يجد ٣٦٥ مرة ... بعدد أيام السنة كلها 
 أمر الله :  		«لاَ تَخَافُوا» فالله يدفع عنّا طوفان الخوف ويخلق بكلمته نوراً في
الظلمة.
 تذكر أن الرب يمنع عنك كل أنواع الخوف، وينتظر منك الإيمان بجودته

*
جميل التصميم والعصفور عايز ينام :new6:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/295818378.jpeg​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ABOTARBO*

*أخى أبو تربو 
سؤال لو سمحت 
المسابقة دى فيها جوايز ؟؟ *


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ABOTARBO*
> 
> *أخى أبو تربو *
> *سؤال لو سمحت *
> *المسابقة دى فيها جوايز ؟؟ *


 
*اكيد طبعا فى جوايز*

*هتفكرى تشاركى فيها ولا ايه :bud:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> *اكيد طبعا فى جوايز*
> 
> *هتفكرى تشاركى فيها ولا ايه :bud:*


*

منا بشارك بتقيماتى :bomb:... وتعليقاتى :t39:.... وتشجيعاتى :mus13:... تنفع ؟؟ 
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *منا بشارك بتقيماتى :bomb:... وتعليقاتى :t39:.... وتشجيعاتى :mus13:... تنفع ؟؟ *


 
اكيد طبعا ينفع وشكلك بالتقييم .. والتعليق .. والتشجيع .. 3 × 1
ممكن تخدى المركز الاول :t39:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6108984346.jpeg​


----------



## baho (9 مايو 2013)

*يسوع يطرق على باب قلبك هل تسمع*







 يسِوععلى الابواب               يطررق ويقلك اسمع                      
اسمع و السامع يخلص       تخلص وتخلصغيرك                    
يسوع ابدان ميمل                    يطرق او ممكن تسمع                    
تخلص و ينطيلك حبه           مو مثل العالم حبه                 
                             تخلص لو انته تسمع


----------

